# pppoE server + radius authentication



## irado (Feb 9, 2010)

I am searching for tutorial/white papers on the subject but, for my dismay, the newest one I found is outdated (2004), the oldest being very very old (2001). 

Somebody know where I can find new papers on this? I want a FreeBSD box outfitted with PPPoE authenticated server for a small ISP project (MySQL for customer data storage and PF as firewall rules).

TIA.


----------

